# A little help with tech vfd l510



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

I’ve been having a little problems with my new vfd install. Aliitle info first. Installed a vfd on my new to me surface grinder. It has a 1hp 220v 3p motor rated at 3450rpm and 2.8amps. 
 The vfd is a 1p 110v in 3p out 4.3amps. 
Wiring went smooth everything went smooth until I went to turn on. Start up went fine but I got OC-A. Reset went to turn on then after about half the rpms I get OC-C. 
Initially I read you can’t run off a gfi outlet so I replaced to a standard outlet. No changes. I removed the control circuit and vfd will run motor but when I adjust the hz with the pot I can get it to throw either OC-A or OC-C. 
When going through the motor parameters I noticed the vfd is programmed for a 1750 rpm motor. Mine is 3450. Could this be a problem. I really think it’s something to do with programming b cause I can get it to work and throw a code but that’s just on off with slowly moving pot. Anybody have experience with this situation. I’m gonna try calling to supplier. They were helpful on my first install. But I forgot what number I called ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here’s the programming parameters for a reference any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 25, 2018)

Try disabling the pot and have it just output 60 Hz. see if that works.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2018)

The following parameters should be set to match your motor nameplate: 

02-01 "Motor Rated Current" =  2.8 Amps
02-03 "Motor Rated Speed"   = 3450 RPM
02-04 "Motor Rated Voltage" = 220 V
02-05 "Motor Rated Power"   = 0.75 kW
02-06 "Motor Rated Frequency" = 60 Hz


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

I don’t think it has anything to do with the pot dial. I’m using the one on vfd and the only reason why I was adjusting was to break in new spindle rebuild and motor bearings. I will be running at 60hz all the time. 
The vfd is set to 10sec acc. And  decel by default and I’m ok with that. 
 As for the motor parameters it said *4 meaning read only next to column. Can I adjust the rpms which I know is different? And I think the amp setting was different. Do I adjust motor mo load current or motor rated current(OL1). 
 The vfd was acting worse when I had the 3wire control circuit wired. When I disconnected 3wire circuit it didn’t pop codes as much. If adjusting hz from pot if you moved fast it would throw code. On decel or accel. Same codes every time. OC-A or OC-C. That’s why I think either parameters are wrong or I’m getting peripheral noise or something messing with it????
 I used 18g shielded wire for motor. My shielded were only had three wires so I ran a separate ground wire. Ground wire goes from motor to control panel ground. Not to vfd directly. I grounded shield at vfd ground just cut shielding off at motor side. Same with control wire shielding grounded at vfd not at switches. 
 Confusing this is my third vfd install and I thought it was gonna be a cinch. My other two were 220v in this one I figured I’d do 110 because I ran out of 220 space on panel and thought it would be just the same. But not!


----------



## Briney Eye (Apr 25, 2018)

Are you talking about a Teco L510?  I have one on my drill press.  First you have to get the motor nameplate values entered correctly, including the RPM.  Then run auto tuning (set 02-07 to '1').  It will display "AT", hum for a few seconds, then flash "END".  Then try running it again.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes it’s a L510. So adjust all parameters even though it says read only in manual? Run a auto tune huh. When I did my first vfd I had talked to support and they said it was unnecessary for what I was doing for lathe. I will try when I get off work.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2018)

Personally I can't see any reason not to use SLV mode rather than V/F  (Parameter 00-00)

That *4 note is weird,   on or about page 4-29 or 4-31 of the manual (depending on what version manual you have) it says this:




Just think, this is actually one of the better manuals!


----------



## Briney Eye (Apr 25, 2018)

Cadillac said:


> Yes it’s a L510. So adjust all parameters even though it says read only in manual? Run a auto tune huh. When I did my first vfd I had talked to support and they said it was unnecessary for what I was doing for lathe. I will try when I get off work.



Worked for me.  I'm also using Sensorless Vector (SLV) control.  It provides a bit more torque.  For a lathe, if you're never adjusting the motor speed, you probably won't notice any difference.

One big thing the L510 lacks is support for a braking resistor.  I used a Fuji on my mill for just that reason.  It stops very quickly rather than coasting down.


----------



## Cadillac (Apr 25, 2018)

So I did the auto tune. It seems to be working ok haven’t had a fault. 
 What’s the difference and use between v/f mode and Slv mode? Help me understand them because I don’t know?  Thank you guys for everything!!!!


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 25, 2018)

SLV is sensorless vector, it uses electrical feedback from the motor to control voltage, frequency and phase of the power applied.  Sensorless because it doesn't use any extra sensors to measure what the motor is doing.  

V/F just maintains a constant ratio between voltage and frequency but it doesn't sense what the motor is actually doing so it can't react to changes in load.  For a constant load like a fan or pump V/F works fine.  For a machine like a lathe or mill sensorless vector is prefered.


----------

